# The Official Smoke on the Beach Fall 2007 thread



## Captain Morgan

No BBQ Central team this year...Finney and Wolfeboy can't make it,
but Rev Marvin (Woody) is now a member of Captain Morgan and
the Pit Pirates!!!

20 thousand up for grabs...3 categories...whole hog/butts, ribs, chicken.

Long range forecasts are very reliable, but it looks like we'll finally get
a break for the heat!!!!


I think I'm the only one from this board in this one...anyone else?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Fri
Aug 31  Scattered T-Storms 
 85°/73° 60%  


Sat
Sep 1  Scattered T-Storms 
 82°/72° 60%


----------



## LarryWolfe

This is a very sad post for me and Finney............  I don't really know what to say..................SOTB is where I met Finney, Woody, Jim, Garland, Walter, Jack, Tim Handy and many many other friends and we've all been a part of SOTB for the past several years.  But due to unforeseen circumstances on mine and Finneys part we just can't make it this Fall.  But we'll be there in April!  Jim and Woody, give them hell and bring home the money!!  You two will make a great team, but Jim don't forget Woody belongs to us, but we'll let you borrow him but we need him back in April!  

Good luck guys, you'll be getting alot of phone calls next weekend for sure!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

How the hell did you guys get him in the first place?  I introduced
you to him!  He should have been a pirate the whole time!


----------



## Guest

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> is now a member of Captain Morgan and
> the Pit Pirates!!!



Is that really yer Team name?
 :?:


----------



## wittdog

Good luck Cappy and the rest of the team.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":21yq8loh] is now a member of Captain Morgan and
> the Pit Pirates!!!



Is that really yer Team name?
 :?:[/quote:21yq8loh]


I knew you were gonna say that.  Actually, the name is Captain
Morgan, but I've got a good crew helping that needed a catchy name.
I'll try to think of something else.  

Don't worry though, I never leave Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I could go with Captain Morgan and the Q Cuties..




but Woody kind of ruins that name.


----------



## BayouBBQ

Cappy, Smokin' Cole's will be pulling in on Friday around noon. See you there.


----------



## Guest

Captain Morgan & the Q'tees!

Yer like a thorn amoung Roses with them ladies bro!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> How the hell did you guys get him in the first place?  I introduced
> you to him!  He should have been a pirate the whole time!



After the first SOTB he was almost a "one eyed" Pirate!


----------



## Captain Morgan

how about Jim's Old South?


----------



## Guest

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> how about Jim's Old South?



lol


----------



## Captain Morgan

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> Cappy, Smokin' Cole's will be pulling in on Friday around noon. See you there.




I'll be waiting with a cold pop with the foam on top for you.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan and Ernest T. Bass, "The Mayberry Grillers"


----------



## Captain Morgan

ROFL, it is true that Woody has never been seen in
a room with Ernest T Bass at the same time.


----------



## wittdog

What ever happened to the monkey been a while since he's been heard from...


----------



## Captain Morgan

Monkey man is going to be the SCBA's Marshall for this contest.


----------



## Jack W.

Good Luck Cappy & Woody. Sad news for Larry and Finney.  Both good cooks and comrades.  

A good luck shout to Russ and Tim.  I'm sure they will both have one eye on the prize.

I'll be helping Monkey Man behind the curtains.  I'm the new training coordinator for the SCBA.  Imagine, lil ole' me teaching judges about Q.   

See ya'll Friday Afternoon.  I hope the ATB is worth a hoot.

Good Q to be consumed!

Jack


----------



## Finney




----------



## Puff1

I wish I was going again this year.
I'll see you guys in the spring fo sho


----------



## Rev.Jr.

Can't wait til next weekend. Gonna be weird without Larry and Finney, but I imagine I'll get by with a little help from my friends.  Sorry you're not gonna make it this time, Puff. Maybe we'll see you in the Spring. 

Should I bring my eye patch, Jim? I still have it. In fact, my wife likes for me to wear it when.....nevermind.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> Can't wait til next weekend. Gonna be weird without Larry and Finney, but I imagine I'll get by with a little help from my friends.  Sorry you're not gonna make it this time, Puff. Maybe we'll see you in the Spring.
> 
> Should I bring my eye patch, Jim? I still have it. In fact, my wife likes for me to wear it when.....nevermind.




Woody wear the helmet and goggles, you'll be fine.


----------



## WalterSC

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Good Luck Cappy & Woody. Sad news for Larry and Finney.  Both good cooks and comrades.
> 
> A good luck shout to Russ and Tim.  I'm sure they will both have one eye on the prize.
> 
> I'll be helping Monkey Man behind the curtains.  I'm the new training coordinator for the SCBA.  Imagine, lil ole' me teaching judges about Q.
> 
> See ya'll Friday Afternoon.  I hope the ATB is worth a hoot.
> 
> Good Q to be consumed!
> 
> Jack




Well sorry we are gonna miss the ATB ,( I have to work late Friday night) Niki and I are judging this event and will get in around midnight  at the grounds.  Jack you gonna be the trainer cool beans !!!  Good luck to all who are competing , Niki and I are looking forward to seeing everyone and the great BBQ as well .


----------



## Captain Morgan

just heard 60 teams have entered.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm pumped.  Picked up a case of chicken today.  Just finished the
sauce...doing injection and rub tonight.  Wish it was cooler.
Still, you gotta love the excitement building up to these things.
Feels like I'm a kid again waiting on Christmas.


----------



## Bruce B

Thought I'd shoot a video as that seems to be all the rage lately and I just decided to keep you in the Christmas mood.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Thought I'd shoot a video as that seems to be all the rage lately and I just decided to keep you in the Christmas mood.



That was just wrong on many levels.


----------



## Puff1

Good luck Cap! 
Make sure you take your video camera and keep it running for 2 days.
Bathroom breaks, a stubbed toe, a stray bungee cord  , or even a hang nail!
We don't want to miss a thing


----------



## Captain Morgan

no video cam, but I'll take pics.  Wish you were here Puff.  I hate for you to miss a chance to be the SC State Champion!

The good news is that Woody and I will have an opportunity to spread
the word about his new charity endeavor and maybe help some kids.

Gonna practice chicken again tonight...tomorrow the final preps and loading.  This hobby is hard work and expensive!!!!  If I don't win I'm
going back to golf!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no video cam, but I'll take pics.  Wish you were here Puff.  I hate for you to miss a chance to be the SC State Champion!
> 
> The good news is that Woody and I will have an opportunity to spread
> the word about his new charity endeavor and maybe help some kids.
> 
> Gonna practice chicken again tonight...tomorrow the final preps and loading.  This hobby is hard work and expensive!!!!  If I don't win I'm
> going back to golf!!



Jim, I'll be there with you in spirit!  Just picture my big head rolling back and forth!

Use Rev's/Honey combo for your chicken, IT'S A WINNER!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

if I win, I'll go to the hospital parking lot and drink a beer
in your honor.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> if I win, I'll go to the hospital parking lot and drink a beer
> in your honor.


----------



## Puff1

Golf suks...........


----------



## Jack W.

Golf, what the hell is that?  :?: 

You got a recipe for this thing called golf.  :? 

Good Q!


Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> if I win, I'll go to the hospital parking lot and drink a beer
> in your honor.



I love you Jim!  (wiping a tear away)


----------



## WalterSC

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Golf, what the hell is that?  :?:
> 
> You got a recipe for this thing called golf.  :?
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> 
> Jack



Golf is that so called sport when ya knock a small white ( or whatever colored ball) around a manicured lawn the has sand pits and holes drilled into it !!!!     :P  :roll:


----------



## BayouBBQ

Golf: AKA pasture pool.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Rev.Jr.":3ky5xph7]Can't wait til next weekend. Gonna be weird without Larry and Finney, but I imagine I'll get by with a little help from my friends.  Sorry you're not gonna make it this time, Puff. Maybe we'll see you in the Spring.
> 
> Should I bring my eye patch, Jim? I still have it. In fact, my wife likes for me to wear it when.....nevermind.




Woody wear the helmet and goggles, you'll be fine.  [/quote:3ky5xph7]
Rev Jr. Is good to go!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Good luck guys.  Bring home the hardware to the BBQ Central Camp.


----------



## BigGQ

Monkey man checking in.  Thanks for asking about me. Nice to be missed.   

Yeah, like Cappy said, will not be in the running with the Pit Pirates this time. Will miss out on all that fun.  I'll be the SCBA Acting Marshal (kinda like the KCBS rep) for the event. Jack W and I will be trying to keep the judging at the highest level possible and give everyone the most fair judging possible.

Sure is going to be fun seeing everyone. Won't be quite as fun without Finney and Larry.    Maybe next time.

I vote for the Rev to wear the helmet and goggles. 

Everybody be careful on the roads.  See ya there tomorrow.


----------



## LarryWolfe

I'm really gonna cry............


----------



## Jack W.

The Big GQ just dropped Myron's name.  It's a rumor worth checking into.   

Full moon, barbecue, corn squeezin's and plenty of prize money.  Oh yeah, the real woodpeckers will be out this weekend.  I'm looking forward to it.     


Good Q to all!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

I also heard that Myron was coming.  If you got to face him, it's good
to do it on your home turf.   I'd love to beat him in a category.


----------



## Jack W.

He's good but not invincible.  The good thing is that he hasn't done well in general with the SCBA.   In fact he got quite perturbed at Lake in Augusta.  Russ, Everett and Tim all gave him a run for his money in Ladson.  I've whooped him several times.   8)  On the flip side he's whooped me countless times.   

Good Luck!!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

it's official...56 teams and Jack's Old south is one of them.

Let's rock!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I also heard that Myron was coming.  If you got to face him, it's good
> to do it on your home turf.   I'd love to beat him in a category.



Its not hard to do Cappy.  Wipped the boy a couple of times.    He does great in MIM's.  He doesnt do as well in the KCBS.


----------



## Captain Morgan

He's got over 200 GC's according to Lampe, so it should be interesting.


----------



## Puff1

I know you'll do just fine Cap.....you invented the South...home court advantage


----------



## Captain Morgan

true dat


----------



## BayouBBQ

On any given Saturday, at any bbq comp. anything can happen. There are always favorites, and the teams everybody expects to do well, but it could be any team's day. I welcome the challenge. Any team that beats him knows they did something. Good Luck to everyone going and we'll be pulling in around noon.


----------



## Captain Morgan

hopefully he's afraid of snakes.


----------



## BigGQ

The only thing anyone can do is ensure you bring your best game and play. 

Not discounting anyone in any way...but I agree with Russ, on any given day anything could happen.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Jack W.

BigGQ said:
			
		

> The only thing anyone can do is ensure you bring your best game and play.
> 
> Not discounting anyone in any way...but I agree with Russ, on any given day anything could happen.
> 
> Good luck to all.



True,

I wish I could be on the field.  I'll miss the rush.

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm rushing a bunch of beer down my throat right now in anticipation.


----------



## Puff1

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm rushing a bunch of beer down my throat right now in anticipation.


It's all about preparation!   [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm rushing a bunch of beer down my throat right now in anticipation.



I'm telling you, this man is a genius!


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2y785u4c]I'm rushing a bunch of beer down my throat right now in anticipation.



I'm telling you, this man is a genius![/quote:2y785u4c]
I think he invented beer...uh......


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Captain Morgan":1eme52kn]I'm rushing a bunch of beer down my throat right now in anticipation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you, this man is a genius!
Click to expand...

I think he invented beer...uh...... [/quote:1eme52kn]

He invented drinking it!


----------



## Cliff H.

You guys crack me up.  Makes me want to start drinking......again


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Come on and have one with us Cliff!


----------



## Puff1

You New Yawkers still drink out of those jugs?


----------



## Cliff H.

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Come on and have one with us Cliff!



I can't cuz one or 40 wouldn't make me no differene


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> You New Yawkers still drink out of those jugs?



Sure!


----------

